
Aadhaar: India's Flawed Biometric Database - blindwatchmaker
https://thediplomat.com/2018/03/aadhaar-indias-flawed-biometric-database/
======
blindwatchmaker
> In January 2018, a journalist working with The Tribune in India did an
> exposé about how anyone with WhatsApp and an online wallet could buy
> unlimited verifications for a paltry 500 Indian rupees ($8). Instead of
> launching an investigation inside its own ranks, the UIDAI filed a police
> report against the journalist and her editor.

Does this entity have any accountability at all?

